# Winter Protection Detail *FRP Content!



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi Dudes and Dudets!

Been planning this one for a little while, partially due to a few new products I had and wanted to try out and the winter is upon us already! 

The polishes used were more just to test them out while I had the chance really.

Anyway sit back have a cuppa and let me know what you think. 

Sunday: Wash and prep, pretty basic really, as per my previous thread the car was clayed about 2/3 months ago now so just a light tickle with Tardis was required.

A few befores...










Bird poopity from the day before...




























Some more shots, not the best due to the rain...














































Exhaust before...



















Onto the detail then... Wheels first. With the Alcons shedding brake dust like crazy the silver wheels are dirty after a 10 minute drive they are worth it though... 
quite a few wheels pictures to show a good wheel cleaner at work...





































Autobrite Brite Gel applied to the wheel through a strong trigger, gel diluted just slighty with water to get it spraying more freely, then left to dwell for a minute. 
The brite gel at work... (No agitation yet, just a test)










A little run off from the gel due to it being diluted, in gel form it just sticks and works away at the dust up to the individual how it's used really.










Pressured washed off with no agitation, impressive product I must say and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it even against more dilutable cleaners out there.










Most of the wheel is clean, quite impressive considering the tight nooks and crannies that usually a brush would be needed to agitate the product.

Onto the inners and more detail on the outers. Sprayed again with the Brite Gel concentrating on the inners and also some G101. 
Agitated with an AB wheels brush for the inner and a nice thick Envy wheel brush for the tight spots...



















Working it's magic again once agitated...





































Ready for washing off...










Off...










My apologies for the lack of after pics the rain was ridiculous at this point, that's what i'm blaming anyway!  Tyres all scrubbed down with an envy brush and some more G101. 4:1 dilution, and the rest of the wheels finished off with the same process.

So after some back breaking I snowfoamed the car using some AS HD foam, billed to me as wax safe is diluted correctly it's been fine so far on the Purple haze that was on it for the past 2 months so thumbs up from me.

Whilst the snow foam was dwelling and working away I went round the car with G101, diluted 4:1 again and with a foaming head it's perfect for the next task.

All seals, shuts, textured parts, grilles, badges, and the exhaust scrubbed down with a new Envy brush (these are top quality items that I wouldn't see past)

Some pictures...

During...
































































Quite a bit of dirt get's down the tailgate shuts...



















And ready for a good pressure wash...










Hand washed with TBM using BTBM and a Eurow washmitt, still very soft and plush even after about 10+ washes.

And what can I say about BTBM just a fantastic allround shampoo that I was relieved to find after some previous shampoos were found to be affecting the life of some sealent and waxes. BTBM to the rescue in my case, super slick, super sudsy and gentle on the very best of waxes when used correctly! 


















Finally ready for a final power wash and parked up for the night...










A little video of a glass cleaner I recently recommended on here, this was 6 weeks after application, it took a 2:1 ratio of G101 to remove it completly from the windows...






Total time taken about 2 hours.

A deserved cold Corona and a nice dinner awaited me! 

Thanks for making it this far!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

So day 2... Maybe get 2 cuppas for this one!

Had a bank holiday Monday at work, place was closed anyway so the boss left me the keys and I had the place to myself to crack on...

Camera used yesterday was left in the house. :wall:
So most of the pictures were taken with the works camera, bare with me until near the end as some are of shocking quality.  Apologies.

Car was quickly snowfoamed and hand washed in the morning when I got there! About quarter to 8! Early early!

Rolled inside to get dried off with the airline and a nice new PB plush drying towel.
Another new buy after my blue fluffy towel gave up the ghost. The towel seems much better quality and far more absorbent than the blue one so a cracking purchase imo.

First things first, courtesy of thw boys at BiltHamber... Dynax S-50. A bit of research was done and seeing the test results and how it held up to some serious punishment I thought it was ideal product.
The sills,doors and inner quarters had been done a few weeks back so just a little added to the outer quarters. 









The arches were scrubbed with a really old brush the day before to loosen off the old dirt and was pressured washed off before the wash process.
Dried off with an airline and too make sure there was no more crap in there.









Then protected. (not the best pictures), I used up the rest of the tin and the inners are now totally blacked out with dynax.

















Was just a little thing I thought i'd do while it had the time to dry during the detail. 

So all dried off, jacked up for the cavity wax and for doing the rear bumper.
Also front grille removed.

















Side shot looks okay... LP enhancement not long ago and Purple haze have keept up the "just waxed" look after many a wash...








^ Lacking some depth








^ Lacking camera quality! 

Just a small selection of some little defects that I knew I could rectify...

Bonnet...
















Wing...








Drivers Door...








Etching on bonnet and roof...

















My apologies again for the lack of defect pictures the car has them but the camera used was never going to pick many up. 

Onto the Enhancement. 2 totally new polishes for me to try. Menz 203s and Gtech's P1 polish.









As a 3M user for around a year now i've never felt the need to go elswhere for polish but as every detailer knows most of the fun is in trying different products even when you find ones that are perfect.

Decided with a 3M yellow pad and a Milwaukee rotary polisher.
I've used a Silverline for the best part of a year and I think I prefer the Milwaukee, it has a good start speed and feels great to hold.
I always liked the weight of the Silverline, gave you a good strong feel to it but after using a lighter rotary I think i'm connverted. Okay the speed setting is a little fidly and lettered instead of numbered but it really does a good job and a little more pressure and stronger hold makes up for the weight deficiency.
If I remeber correctly it's a CP in wolfs clothing? 
Anyway a cracking machine allround and as the Milwaukee and Silverline are older now I may order up a new milwaukee with a good discount I have access to 

With the two polishes to try I just simply taped up the bonnet, 2 sides and worked them both as per the instrcutions.
I had done a bit of research about these 2 aswell as I also considered giving Megs 205 a try but 2 small "sample" bottle of these polishes were the order of the day (Big thanks to Gtechniq, Rob and Peter for getting it to me on time, great bunch of guys, very helpful)

Like I said did plenty of reserch and tried to understand how both polishes worked ie the P1 not really like a normal polish, breaking down ect...

Tried a few different tecniques on the bonnet and the menz was coming out on top in most departments, put it down to user error if you will but the P1 does dry out quicker and definitely dusts and splatters more no doubt about that, also I must add as I think was commented on in the review why not real dispenser cap?
Pouring pea sized drops of polish onto a pad from that bottle is difficult, not sure how much work would be required to change the lid but it's something that would put me off, seemed you could waste a lot of product with the large neck opening.

So as I was getting better results with the 203's I decided just to do the whole car with it and reserve the P1 for any hand polishing required at the end. 
The 203's really was a pleasure to work with, I was worried about heavy dusting ect... but it was great and stayed oily and spreadable for longer than I ever thought it would. I think a couple of people compared it to 3M EF i'd say in the right hands it gives more cut and is easier to work with. That's coming from a massive 3M fan.

Shuts, Carbon splitter and under handles hand polished with P1 and wiped down with QD. Great hand polish.

Some shots before the car was wiped down...

































































Was looking pretty good at this point, a marked improvement all over the car, no doubt.
Onto the best bit of most details. finishing off! 

A nice wipe down with Z6...








As a bit of a QD fan i've tried quite a few, to name FK425 and SPSD as 2 of them this surpasses them no doubt about it.
I mentioned it in a thread today it's the only QD i've used that seems to leave something behind that boosts the finished and it's the perfect product for restoring that freshly polished and waxed look. Slick is the perfect word for it imo. 

Then onto pre-cleansing the paint ready for the LSP. Todays choice (another new product) Lusso revitalising creme.









Again something i've wanted to try for a while now as i'm a big believer that the cleanse/glaze process can add something to the finish before your LSP. The LCR was no exception.

Thanks again to [email protected] Defined Details for helping me out and offering me a sample of the stuff, he came well out his way to help a fellow member out, I can only hope the forum can keep the that kind of thing going as we're all here for the same thing. 

Gordon suggested a MF apllicator but as I had a new German one there I thought i'd use that. Due to people commenting on how the LCr can dry out quickly I always fely MF applicators contributed towards it drying out where as the foam one absord the product but and keep the pad primed.
I was astounded at how little product was required. I dotted 3 very small dabs of the product on the pad and away I went, managed to cover the bonnet the 2 wings in one go once the pad was primed with some product.
Also never had any problems with it drying out at all on the pad or panel.

I was doing roughly 3 panels then removing, it would have been less but the product went so far I didn't have to stop. The LCR came off a treat with a plush blue Eurow cloth. No dusting or anything just came off with ease.

Verdict? A fantastic Pre-cleanser, after using LP which in itself is a great product I feel by hand the LCR will offer more to the finish than LP but by machine as most would admit the LP might have the edge. The LCr is almost glaze like to work with and credit to Lusso for making such a great product. 

Some shots after the LCR...

























































Was very happy pre wax. Sorry for the terrible pictures. They get better!

Before waxing I decided to finish off all the little bits I had to do! 

First up wheels and tyres...

Wheels polished with P1, what a pain that was.
A lot of people would bother especially as it wasn't a wheel off job but it brought silver back out in the wheels, they were refurbed in Feb but were looking a little dull after the amount of brake dust they've seen.

Wheels sealed inside and out with 476, I do have a new tin of FK1000p but I thought it would be better to use up what I had rather than open a whole new tin!









Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance...









I like the glossy look on tyres, personal preference I suppose, so this is an ideal product and if applied correctly you shouldn't suffer and slinging. 

Some afters...









































Exhaust cleaned with autosol and fine wire wool, then polished with with P1 by hand...

































All trims treated with VP Dionysus Trim Glitz.









I've had this product for quite a while now and it's fantastic, barring C4 it's the longest lasting trim prodcut i've tried. And if you look at my bottle you'll see how much is left in it. Little amount seems to go far which is always good.

I'm looking at ordering some C4 soon. Encourage my laziness!

Couple of 50/50's... grille untreated on the bottom 2 spars...

























Onto the glass... just a couple of shots, check my other thread reagrding this stuff as i'm sure some will laugh. I don't blame you but it'a fantastic glass cleaner/sealent...








Door glass was rather dirty








See the final shots for the afters. 
Rear screen cleaned...









Nearing the end, finally! 

Lsp of choice today? The fantastic Zymol Glasur. Applied with a new SN finger mitt, primed with a little fk425. The mitt is great and not just for sample pots, I couldn't count the amount of times a foam applicator has flew out my hands onto the floor!

























I know I know it's not a winter wax but i'll keep it on a month then i'll get some Fk on it! What can I say I love the stuff! Don't shoot me!
I was lucky enough to grab a sample of the stuff recently and upon using it I instantly had a pot on order.
I really can't see past it for a boutique wax.To me it seems like a bargain for the performance it gives. The way it spreads like butter and you get the impression you could leave it for weeks and remove it with no pressure at all.

Left to cure for half an hour...









Buffed off with another plush blue Eurow cloth and wiped down again with Z6 about 15 minutes later.

What can I say guys, thanks for reading and staying this long! Hope the little reviews have helped and i'll try and keep the next one just a little shorter! 

Sadly the sun didn't really come out to play but I think my friends camera helped get the best of the final finish.

Enjoy the final shots...


















































































































Rolled outside for the final shots...










































Thanks again for reading guys.


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome work there fella. Real depth to the shine. Hmmm I think you have started the spending bug off.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:argie: cracking work there chap :thumb: what sort of durability you expecting from glauser?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Mr_Scisco said:


> Awesome work there fella. Real depth to the shine. Hmmm I think you have started the spending bug off.


Thanks mate! It's a slippery sloooope! 



-Kev- said:


> :argie: cracking work there chap :thumb: what sort of durability you expecting from glauser?


Thanks Kev! 

Well summer/autum time there's not telling really. Washing with BTBM really helps keep up the performance and with a Z6 wipe down it looks like it's just been detailed again, I put that down to the protection from the wax preserving the pant finish. 

This will be on till the end of november and it WILL last until easily. Then i'll get 2 coats of FK on it for the winter.

Let me know if you want a go i'll send my sample down to you!


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

WOW absolutely stunning work done m8


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers dude :thumb: i'll stick with the werkstat for winter and i'll have some glasur off you when the weather picks up


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> cheers dude :thumb: i'll stick with the werkstat for winter and i'll have some glasur off you when the weather picks up


Sorry I meant to say I'l pop some down when the weather improves.

I really fancied the Werkstat stuff due to the ease of use and layering but after buying that big pot of Zymol and a few other bits I thought there was no need.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gally said:


> Sorry I meant to say I'l pop some down when the weather improves.
> 
> I really fancied the Werkstat stuff due to the ease of use and layering but after buying that big pot of Zymol and a few other bits I thought there was no need.


cheers :thumb: it is a very easy range to use, prime is my go to cleanser atm too


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great work mate. Nice to see you like the products. Where can i get me some of them seat covers?


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Fantastic, great work and thanks for sharing. I've got a big soft sport for the FRP and it's looks amazing.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work :argie:


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

stunning

i love FRPs. some very nice widelens photography too


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Superb work!! looks real deep on that cracking blue colour.

Kev:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> cheers :thumb: it is a very easy range to use, prime is my go to cleanser atm too


I'll get the kit at some point! As everyone does!


mattastra said:


> Great work mate. Nice to see you like the products. Where can i get me some of them seat covers?


Just a simple snap on one mate, i'm needing a new one actually!


-tom- said:


> fantastic work :argie:


 Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

nice work, car looks fantastic :thumb: the FRP is a stunning wee motor


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome work; as said on clio sport also, the finished results/photos speak for themself! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

capri kid said:


> nice work, car looks fantastic :thumb: the FRP is a stunning wee motor


Thanks Capri, it's certainly a head turner, I feel lucky to own one.


oliver.james said:


> Awesome work; as said on clio sport also, the finished results/photos speak for themself! :thumb:


I can't hit the thanks button on CS lols!

Cheers mate, luckily the camera came to the rescue on Monday!


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

that looks stunning!!

the blue is amazing!

nice work there!!


----------



## MikeyW (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, stunning work mate and gorgeous car !


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Drool!
Great work.
I love the FRP very nice motor indeed!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Hopefully the little product reviews can help some people out if they were ever thinking of buying some of the products.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Brilliant mate! Very enjoyable write-up!


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

What is the Glasur like to buff off after leaving to cure for half an hour? I always buff mine off pretty quickly as it says not to let it dry on the container.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Cracking work there Gally! Some beautiful reflection shots there.. I :argie: that blue

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Came off like it would if I left it for 5 minutes mate, cure times i'm never really sure about on some waxes, call it inexperience if you will but most I take off a panel at a time.

If you put it on thin enough like really thin you should have any problems at all. I think that's how some people don't get on with certain waxes, just applying too much maybe.

Look at the pros who leave waxes on over night sometimes... 

Obviously without being disrespectful, cheaper waxes seem to need buffed off a panel at a time which I don't mind to be honest, I was lucky enough with Glasur I did the whole car then went back and removed with ease. No resistance imo.

You can tell when you're applying it how easy it'll come off, it's like butter mixed with oil.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> Cracking work there Gally! Some beautiful reflection shots there.. I :argie: that blue
> 
> Regards Mark:thumb:


Thanks a lot Mark and most of the bottle triggers ect... were all yours! 

The Brite gel is a credit to you guys, fantastic product.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cracking work and a great write-up.
Always fancied a FRP myself, lovely little cars.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Great write up gally, I test drove one of these years ago, loved it.

Is that standard suspension? Seems tall...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Kind of an ongoing joke the height of the car, it's totally standard mate.

The Clio trophy suffers the same fate, it looks high and there is a lot of arch gap but the 2 are billed as 2 of the best FWD cars ever made, not something i'd tinker with.

One guy bought a hub adaptor kit that lets you fit 1.7 coilovers to the FRP. 

Don't get me wrong it looks great but it's proven not to handle anywhere near as good as standard and at the end of the day any major mods will de-value this type of car. 

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

True enough, was near the DC2 in terms of road hold for me.

But lacked a small bit on the steering feedback.. niggles ofcourse.
(and I couldnt live with the interior  )

Keep up the good work tho, enthusiats keeping these old girls on the road is what we need.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Amazing last photo in your write up, Great work and Car :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

TeZ said:


> True enough, was near the DC2 in terms of road hold for me.
> 
> But lacked a small bit on the steering feedback.. niggles ofcourse.
> (and I couldnt live with the interior  )
> ...


Funnily enough last week I bough an old autocar magazine off ebay, it had a new yellow teg vs the FRP in San francisco. The FRP came out just on top in that one but I think the general overall feeling from Top Gear to Evo the teg just pips it. No shame in that to be honest. 

Another little read I had might interest you...

Bookmark this:

http://www.itrsport.com/reviewArticl...io_vs_itr.html

Lap times of Pembrey:

DC2 Integra Type R - 1 min 15.48
PH1 Clio 172 - 1 min 15.40
Racing Puma - 1 min 13.75...

Really shows how an underpowered car can mix it with the best if it handles well enough.

The interior is definitely marmite...











Danny B said:


> Amazing last photo in your write up, Great work and Car :thumb:


Thanks dude, as you can tell it was messed about with a little but nice way to end the write up.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Definatly a council spec interior, suprised the ITR lost round pembray! Acura or not.

Limiter still on it?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I wouldn't say council spec, heated mirrors, heated front and rear screens, air con.

Those seats were touted by evo as the comfiest sports seats in the industry at that time. No back breaking drive to the shops which is always nice!

I know nothing about the limiter mate, I just read the scanned article. 

The Pembry one was a british teg the autocar feature was a yellow US spec teg.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Cracking results:thumb:

I agree that part of the fun of detailing is trying out new products & seeing what works and the ones that don't.

Keep up the top detailing:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great job good write up and pics superb stuff sir.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## tsinos (Jan 25, 2010)

WoW Great job good :thumb:
I love your work!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, glad people have commented on the write up aswell as the final product.

I do waffle on a bit, I find it hard to stop once I get typing. Hopefully more products to try and review in the future, it's an enjoyable experience.

Just wish you could walk up to a ready, cleaned car and try them instead of all the wet work beforehand!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

good work mate... i still would have to lower it though  surely a decent suspension kit and ARB's would make it even better at handling and it would look awesome?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It does look awesome lowered but so do most cars. Doesn't mean they are better.

A lot of work went into the FRP suspension, it's it's party piece to be honest. 
Eibach and Stig Blomqvist designed the be-spoke suspension together.

Althought there is a set that was made as a thank you to the person who commisioned the car. They are called RPJ dampers. Richard Parry Jones.

They were going to be fitted to the car but Blomqvist and Ford decided they were far to harsh and skittish on the road unless on perfect tarmac. So they are a track only damper. 

Bare in mind that only 500 cars were made so no company in their right mind would decide to build coilovers for a car made in such small numbers.

That leads me on to the hub adaptors, a recent thing actually. The adaptors let you fit 1.7 coilovers to the FRP. It was proven that in no way did it improve the handling of the car. The test car did look great though.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

not clued up on them tbh, would of thought there would be kits for pumas?

people said the corrado was one of the best FWD handling cars, but unless you have decent suspension and a rear ARB they are awful i think, but with the right set up they handle great. So would of thought it would be the same with these, find it hard to believe they handle so well when they look so high and the body roll must be bad surely?


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

No, next to no body roll in them. 
Very good out the box.

I stuck tein monoflexs on the accord and the handeling is night and day from standard, even from the superstreets that were on there before, standard wasnt exactly bad, as again its know for being a great handeling car.

But then again, those coils aint exactly cheap. If he was REALLY bothered custom jobs would be the only route to improve, but fetterling with a low numbered car is pointless.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ah really, looks are decieving, the best handling 4x4 around it is then :lol:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

great result, car looks awesome for its age!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

big ben said:


> not clued up on them tbh, would of thought there would be kits for pumas?
> 
> people said the corrado was one of the best FWD handling cars, but unless you have decent suspension and a rear ARB they are awful i think, but with the right set up they handle great. So would of thought it would be the same with these, find it hard to believe they handle so well when they look so high and the body roll must be bad surely?


Have you seen the 182 Trophy? It looks like it's on stillts. Yet still finished in the top 5 best handling cars ever made in EVO. I can understand what you're saying though.

The FRP has Zero body roll, without sounding like a fan boy it's the kind of car people have to drive to see what the fuss is about. Imo opinion anyway.



TeZ said:


> No, next to no body roll in them.
> Very good out the box.
> 
> I stuck tein monoflexs on the accord and the handeling is night and day from standard, even from the superstreets that were on there before, standard wasnt exactly bad, as again its know for being a great handeling car.
> ...


Thanks Tez I know it might be hard for people to believe but this car is so far removed from the standard puma handling wise it's ridiculous. 
You only have to look at those lap times. It was the most underpowered car there but managed to finish 1 second infront of the competition.



big ben said:


> ah really, looks are decieving, the best handling 4x4 around it is then :lol:


Some would say. 

Try to think of it as say... a special edition car that was built to be as close to a race/rally car as possible but be used everyday. At the start of the project that's what they set out to do.

It's an interesting story.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

gally said:


> Came off like it would if I left it for 5 minutes mate, cure times i'm never really sure about on some waxes, call it inexperience if you will but most I take off a panel at a time.
> 
> If you put it on thin enough like really thin you should have any problems at all. I think that's how some people don't get on with certain waxes, just applying too much maybe.
> 
> ...


Will try a panel leaving it on for a bit longer and see if I notice a difference. I love the stuff, so much so that I can't see me trying any other waxes for along time.

Glasur is the biz :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning job:thumb:


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

tell ya what fella, ive looked at thousands upon thousands of pictures of detailed cars and i must say that this one stands out from the crowd.....absolutely fantastic :argie:

well done.......i am now a fan :thumb:

spot on job one of the nicest ive seen 

mundo :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

andrewst500 said:


> stunning job:thumb:


Thanks matey! 



mundo said:


> tell ya what fella, ive looked at thousands upon thousands of pictures of detailed cars and i must say that this one stands out from the crowd.....absolutely fantastic :argie:
> 
> well done.......i am now a fan :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, I am a mere enthusiast like most on here so it's nice of you to comment on it mate. The colour is very rewarding and shows up well on camera imo.


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

So thats where Bin Laden has been hiding......in your arches


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ah Richard Rich! 

Get a haircut...


Oh.


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

LOL...I don't have hardly any hair to cut. Getting old FTL.

Joking aside it does look it scrubs up well


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Great work. May try that glass stuff, I HATE glass and no matter what I use it always ends up a mess!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks dude, have a look at my other thread regarding that stuff.

A little wonder product imo.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Cant believe I missed this! Your really showing off your skills now and I love it, great photography and good to have a couple of yourself in there which is a fairly rare thing in showroom write ups. Anything else you got to do still? was going to ask you actually; do you spray anything onto the fabric arch liners which all pumas share obviously, to stop them holding all the salt and muck? was thinking a waterproof camping spray or similar.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Funny you should mention that mate, the rears don't require arch liners as they are sealed up so to speak so the dirt can't really go anywhere, II have 2 brand new front arch liners wearing at the moment 5 layers of scotch guard fabric guard. The water just runs off them! 

I will put a couple more on back and front over the weeks and months. Placebo effect! They will be changed around the end of Febuary once the crap weather goes away. As will the suspension if I'm keeping the car. 

When I say keeping I'm thinking of selling and buying a lower mileage example. In doing so you could end up with a low mileage car in worse condition!

Thanks for the comments, I don't have half the skills some on here have but I'm always willing to learn! 

Thanks again!


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice indeed - good job :thumb:


----------



## bigo (Oct 20, 2010)

the use of wax Zymol Glasure was like putting the icing that was missing, the car was perfect parabens


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

bigo said:


> the use of wax Zymol Glasure was like putting the icing that was missing, the car was perfect parabens


Thanks Bingo! Totally agree. It's a great wax to finish off any job imo. FK1000p will be on it next week at some point. 

I think parabens means before?


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Average at best you Scottish monkey.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Aw you're too kind Cheshire!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Great read and well presented M8.
Glad you like the Lusso and your cars looking well with its new coat on.
Remember anytime your in the area. Drop me a text and pop on in.

Gordon.


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

gally said:


> Thanks for the comments, I don't have half the skills some on here have but I'm always willing to learn!
> 
> Thanks again!


i beg to differ

mundo


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Great read and well presented M8.
> Glad you like the Lusso and your cars looking well with its new coat on.
> Remember anytime your in the area. Drop me a text and pop on in.
> 
> Gordon.


Thanks Gordon was waiting on your feedback! 

I'll be sure to fire you a text if i'm in the passing and pop in see what you have on!

The lusso is a fabulous product, as much as it is the same stage as LP they both offer something different! The level of finish left is fantastic.


mundo said:


> i beg to differ
> 
> mundo


Thank you mate, i'll hopefully get another decent one up next year with new prodcuts.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks, Nasser.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm always apply Glasur and left it to cure for 1-2 minutes , as Zymol said 1-2 minutes enough for curing . I will try to leave Glasur longer time as you did .


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Everyone is different.

I guess a lot of pros leave it a while longer hoping it'll totally cure and bond to the surface better, sometimes overnight.

Cure times are a grey area imo. It worked for me, it's the kind of wax you could leave on for weeks and it would still be fine.

They made something very special.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

and the climate role makes some products easier or harder in application/removal process.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Most definitely in your climate!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

After not being washed since the detail the car was washed today, due to the dry then wet then dry weather the car was bad.

Thanks to Glasur the dirt mostly washed off with the pressure washer, it's only my 2nd time of using it on my car and 5th overall easily the finest lsp to grace my car and the best i've used.

A bargain considering the performance.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn that thing is CLEAN! Nice work!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Crackin work there Gally! Lovely curves on her


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb detail and great write-up Kev! :thumb:

The Performance Blue looks amazing! 

Enjoyed that and thanks for sharing!

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Damn that thing is CLEAN! Nice work!


Thanks dude. 



magpieV6 said:


> Crackin work there Gally! Lovely curves on her


Oh Dawn you charmer! Your curves ain't bad either!


Alan W said:


> Superb detail and great write-up Kev! :thumb:
> 
> The Performance Blue looks amazing!
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan, means a lot.

Hope you're enjoying the new ride!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

gally said:


> So as I was getting better results with the 203's I decided just to do the whole car with it and reserve the P1 for any hand polishing required at the end.
> The 203's really was a pleasure to work with, I was worried about heavy dusting ect... but it was great and stayed oily and spreadable for longer than I ever thought it would. I think a couple of people compared it to 3M EF i'd say in the right hands it gives more cut and is easier to work with. That's coming from a massive 3M fan.


Very nice reading your thoughts on Menzerna 203S, as well as the other products you had used. The 203S my favorite polish (along with 106FA), just so easy to use, and gets great results.

Seems everyone here is banging on about P1 at the moment, I must say it even had me convinced that I had to try some. Thanks for saving me both the time and money! :thumb:

That Glasur wax sure looks nice on your car too, I'll have to get some of that next for sure. Thats if I can bring myself away from Vic's concours!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Look forward to seeing it next Sunday if you make the meet Kev! 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Yeah product wise the reason for the big thread/write up was so people got a good idea of what they're like so I'm glad you got something out of it! 

Yeah Alan I have no plans yet so I should make it okay!


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

lovely job mate


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Rasher.

Should have another similar one coming up soon, some new products.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Yeah Alan I have no plans yet so I should make it okay!


Don't make plans, just keep the day free (for the meet!). 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

That means the car will actually have to be clean! Ha!


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Awesome!! Wish I had a unit to do my detailing in. Cracking result of what I regard as a future classic

Paul


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't know how I did not discover this thread earlier!!

One one for it - gorgeous!! :thumb:

I had a Medium Steel Blue Puma 1.7 before my VXR. It was a fantastic car, I subtly modded it, and was among the PumaPeople stand at Ford Fair 2007. I'd have to dig out my photos from the day, but were you there with the FRP???

While I had my Puma I often pondered over the idea of getting a FRP but never did. 

Such a rare sight now, and they still look amazing.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Matt the 1.7 I had before the FRP was a stunning car, so so easy to drive just like all little Ford's.

I've yet to see another on the road so it's nice have people stare and fellow RS/ST owners wave and have a chat at Petrol stations.

Makes you realise why you bought one. It's had a hard winter so i'm looking forward to a new spring/summer/autumn with it. 

Next write up with a few small changes should be in March at some point.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Love it! Looks fantastic.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Great write up. What camera/lens are you using?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks really glossy. I'm of the same opinion as you - really can't beat glasur for a boutique wax without spending considerable money. 

I think lusso must be like zymol hd as that dries quickly too.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Great write up. What camera/lens are you using?


It was a nikon wide a wide angle lens mate not sure on the model. Sorry. 


JJ_ said:


> That looks really glossy. I'm of the same opinion as you - really can't beat glasur for a boutique wax without spending considerable money.
> 
> I think lusso must be like zymol hd as that dries quickly too.


A little mate, it's not quite as fussy as HD though. So that's why I went for it under my Glasur.


----------

